
How the 2020 Census Is Being Rigged - cienega
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/06/census-2020-undercount-black-hispanic-citizenship-question/591115/
======
masonic
Citylab again gives the false impression that the "citizenship question" is
something new and out of the blue.

In fact, the citizenship question was present in some form in _every census
from 1890 on_ (except in 1960 only, "country of birth" was asked instead).
From 1970, citizenship continued to be asked in the long-form questionnaires.

In 2010, when Democrats controlled both Congress and the Presidency, the
Census _omitted_ the long form altogether, instead doing only the ACS
(American Community Survey).

So, the plan to return to the long form survey and the inclusion of the
citizenship question in it is absolutely consistent with the past 130 years of
precedent; 2010 was the exception.

